# Finally on the board



## switchback (Nov 11, 2009)

Well since the economy is bad, I knew it would be croweded where I hunt, but dang!! Needless to say, I have been waiting to go to the back where I usually hunt so no one would follow me back. I know when gun season starts alot of people run to thier gun leases. Well, I haven't been seeing but a deer here and there. When gun season started last weekend I went to the back. Got in my stand and by 7 a.m. the deer where moving and by 7:15 a doe down in sight. Got a little footage of her coming in and step to the left of the field of view of camera. When I shot her, she ran back in view and straight away from camera. I watched her drop. When we opened her up, you could see where the broadhead had pierced the middle of her heart. I almost had the chance to shot the other doe that was with her. Then saw a small buck. Not the biggest doe I've ever shot but, I was outta meat. Work is really slow and looks like I will be getting to go more than one day a week now. 

Here are some pics. she was pumping it out...


----------



## Jim (Nov 12, 2009)

Good job man! =D> 

Nice blood trail! What was the broadhead of choice?


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Nov 12, 2009)

looks tastey!

nice bow too


----------



## Jwengerd (Nov 12, 2009)

Nice looking doe =D> or as uncle ted would call her backstrap goddess lol.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Nov 12, 2009)

nice shot... blood trails like that = snipe


----------



## Jwengerd (Nov 12, 2009)

what kind of broad heads are you using?


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Nov 12, 2009)

Jwengerd said:


> what kind of broad heads are you using?



Why ask? He could have dropped her with a field point with a 'nipe like that 8)


----------



## Jwengerd (Nov 12, 2009)

just curious to see what everyone else is shooting 8)


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Nov 12, 2009)

typical 8)


----------



## switchback (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks guys. 
With that shot it wouldn't have mattered, but I was using the Cabela's copperhead broadhead. Very sharp out of the package and after shooting her it was still sharp enough to shoot again (of course I will hit it again with a sharpener). I like the Magnus stingers and have dropped deer with them in the past. 
Last year after the first doe and turkey, I started shooting a 3d target alot. After that I lost a few does. I couldn't figure out what was wrong but had blood for days and pass thru's. After shooting a doe with her whole shoulder opened up on top, where you could see the top of the shoulder bone move back and forth when she walked, earlier this year and couldn't find her ( watched for 20 mins and texted buddy about whether to shoot or not), I got pissed. I started second guessing the broad head. After taking back the new stingers and getting the copperheads, I went to sight them in and it hit me.... The spot on the 3d target is back and up farther than where you need to be aiming. Well I told my buddy I knew what the problem was. Shot the 3d so much, It didn't even register. I told him, now that I know what the problem is, the next one is down. This is the result. 
Going in the morning. Wish me luck!


----------



## Quackrstackr (Nov 13, 2009)

Congrats!

I haven't been getting to go a whole lot but the rut is in full swing here. I just haven't seen anything packing enough headgear to get me excited yet. Gun season opens tomorrow so I will be joining the orange army with the .270 in tow.

Let me give you a tip on what to do with the tenderloins on that doe. Keep them whole and slice them down the middle, but not all of the way through. Marinade in your marinade of choice (equal parts soy and worchestershire with some onion and garlic powder and a bit of molasses works well) overnight. Take the loins and open them up. Put a layer of cream cheese covered with jalepeno rings down the middle. Fold it back together and cover with slices of red onion and then wrap the entire loin in bacon. Throw that on a grill until the bacon is done and the loin is medium rare to medium and dig in.

That recipe will make your tongue beat your brains out.


----------



## switchback (Nov 15, 2009)

Yep, cream cheese and anything goes great together. I do them a few ways, and like them all. Might try this one.


----------

